# Victims Resources and Information



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.forsarah.com
Sarah's Law calls for a range of measures to curb and control paedophiles. But at its heart, we want Sarah's Law to enshrine one simple reform. That is: Controlled Access To Information...The LEGAL RIGHT of every parent to know the identity of serious child sex offenders living in their community.


http://www.klaaskids.org
Klaaskids is dedicated to stop crimes against children.  Fingerprint your kids, check sex offender registries by state, help with what to do if your child disappears. 

http://www.klaaskids.org/pg-legmeg.htm
Megan's Law resource providing access to information on Megan's Law legislation and resources for all 50 states.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sex Offender Registration & Community Notification Internet Access from  http://www.klaaskids.org/pg-legmeg2.htm

==========================
Sex Offender Registration & Community Notification Internet Access 
updated 3/6/03.



The best source of information on the registered sex offenders in your community is quite often your local sheriff's office police department. If a Website does not represent your community, you should check with local law enforcement. The following is a list of the most recent updated online information regarding registered sex offenders. 

Alabama: http://www.gsiweb.net 
Athens: http://www.athenspd.org/ 
Calhoun County: http://www.calhouncountysheriff.org/html/calcosex.htm 
Huntsville: http://ci.huntsville.al.us/police/ 
Russell County: http://www.rcso.org/ 
Alaska: http://www.dps.state.ak.us/nSorcr/asp/ 

Anchorage: http://www.ci.anchorage.ak.us/apd/ 
Arizona: http://www.azsexoffender.com/ 


Pima County: http://www.pimasheriff.org/ 
Tempe: http://www.tempe.gov/police/ 
Tucson: http://www.ci.tucson.az.us/police-cgi-bin/sort.pl?substa=unk 
Arkansas: http://www.acic.org/registration/registration-main.html (Information Only)

California:
Also: Child Molester Hotline Number - ($10 per call). 900 448-3000.

Contra Costa Sheriff''s Pin Map:
http://www.cocosheriff.org/ml-map_table.htm 
Fremont Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.fremontpolice.org/megan/megan.html 
Fairfield Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.ci.fairfield.ca.us/police/map_list.asp

Fresno Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.ci.fresno.ca.us/fpd/meganlaw/index.html

Lemoore Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.lemoore.com/lpd/so_map.htm

Long Beach Police Department's Megan's Law Web Site
http://www.longbeachpd.org/megan.htm 
Los Angeles County:
http://www.lacounty.info/ 
Merced County High Risk Sex Offenders:
http://www.co.merced.ca.us/da/so_high_risk.htm

Monterey County Sherrifs Office: http://www.co.monterey.ca.us/sheriff/mcso/meganslaw.htm 
Newark Sex Offender Locator:
http://www.newark.org/pd/pdmeg.html 
Orange County
http://www.ocsd.org/Investigations/SonarMegansLaw.asp
http://maps.digitalmapcentral.com/DSU/Megan/OC_CA/OCSD.html 
Placer County Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.placer.ca.gov/sheriff/aware/290/290reg.htm

Placerville Sexual Offender Maps:
http://www.hangtowncops.org/meganslaw.html

Redding Sexual Offender Maps:
http://ci.redding.ca.us/rpd/rpdmegan.htm

Riverside County
http://www.co.riverside.ca.us/sheriff/crime/meganlaw.htm 
San Diego City "High Risk" and "Serious" Registered Sex Offender Map
http://sandiego.gov/police/newsflash/sexoffender.shtml
San Diego County "High Risk" and "Serious" Registered Sex Offender Map
http://www.arjis.org/SDCRPinMapEntry.html 
Santa Rosa Sexual Offender Maps:
http://ci.santa-rosa.ca.us/pd/290pc/290faq.html

Temecula Sex Offender Maps:
http://www.cityoftemecula.org/safety/maps.htm 
Turlock:
http://www.ci.turlock.ca.us/data/police/meganslawo.asp 
Colorado: http://cdpsweb.state.co.us/cbi/csvp/svp.listing.htm (Violent Sexual Predators Only)

Connecticut: http://www.state.ct.us/dps 

Waterford: http://www.waterfordpolice.org/ 
Delaware: http://www.state.de.us/dsp/sexoff/index.htm 

Florida: http://www.fdle.state.fl.us/index.asp?/sexual_predators/index.asp 1-888-FL-PREDATOR 1-888-357-7332, or http://www.sexualpredators.com/index.html 

Citrus County: http://www.sheriff.citrus.fl.us/ 
Escambia Counth: http://www.escambiaso.com/ 
Fort Lauderdale: http://ci.ftlaud.fl.us/police/contents.html 
Highlands County: http://www.ct.net/~sheriff/ 
Hollywood: http://www.hollywoodfl.org/hpd/sexpred/sexpred.htm 
Jacksonville: http://www.coj.net/jso/ 
Lake County: http://www.sundial.net/~lcso/top.htm 
Leon County: http://lcso.leonfl.org/sexpred.htm 
Manatee County: http://legal.firn.edu/sheriff/manatee/ 
Margate County: http://www.margatefl.com/police/ 
Martin County: http://www.martin.fl.us/GOVT/co/sher/ 
Okaloosa County: http://www.sheriff-okaloosa.org/ 
Orange County: http://myweb.magicnet.net/ocso/pg1.html 
Orlando: http://ci.orlando.fl.us/departments/opd/predator.html 
Osceola County: http://www.osceolasheriff.org/sexpred/Default.htm 
Palm Beach County: http://www.pbso.org/ 
Pasco County: http://pascocounty.com/sheriff/Sheriffwp-index.htm 
Pinellas County: http://www.co.pinellas.fl.us/sheriff/pcso.htm 
Polk County: http://polksheriff.org/wanted/ 
Royal Palm Beach: http://legal.firn.edu/muni/rpalmbch/offenders.html 
St. Johns County: http://www.co.st-johns.fl.us/Const-Officers/Sheriff/predator.html 
St. Lucie County: http://www.stluciesheriff.com/ 
Sarasota County: http://legal.firn.edu/sheriff/sarasota/ 
Suwannee County: http://www.suwanneesheriff.com 
Seminole County: http://www.seminolesheriff.org/sex_offenders/sex_offender_register.html 
Tallahassee: http://www.state.fl.us/citytlh/tpd/cid/predator.html 
Volusia County: http://volusia.org/sheriff/ 
Wilton Manors: http://legal.firn.edu/muni/wiltonmanors/ 
Georgia: http://www.ganet.org/gbi/disclaim.html


Columbia County: http://www.columbiacountyso.org/

DeKalb County http://www.dekalbsheriff.org/regnames3.html

Floyd County: http://www.romegeorgia.com/sheriff/sexoffenders.html

Leon County: http://lcso.leonfl.org/sexpred.htm

Oconee County: http://www.oconeesheriff.org/sexoff/index.html

Paulding County: http://www.paulding.gov/government/offender.htm

St. Johns County:
http://www.co.st-johns.fl.us/const-officers/sheriff/predator.html

Whitfield County: http://www.wcso.com/ 
Hawaii: http://www.ehawaiigov.org/HI_SOR/ 

Iowa: http://www.state.ia.us/government/dps/dci/isor/ (Information only) and http://www.iowasexoffenders.com

Idaho: http://www.isp.state.id.us/identification/sex_offender/public_access.html


Ada County: http://www.adasheriff.org/sexoffenders.htm#start 
Illinois: http://www.isp.state.il.us/sor/frames.htm

Belleville: http://www.bellevillepolice.org/ 
Cook County: http://www.cookcountysheriff.org/sex_offender 
Chicago: http://12.17.79.4/ 
DuPage County: http://www.dupageco.org/sheriff/ 
Hoffman Estates: http://www.hoffmanestates.com/Police/alerts/Police_sex_offenders.htm 
Kane County: http://www.co.kane.il.us/sao/sexoff/sofind.html 
Lake County: http://www.co.lake.il.us/sheriff/sexoffnd/index.htm 
McLean County: http://www.mclean.gov/sheriff/list.htm 
St. Clair County: http://www.sheriff.co.st-clair.il.us/megan.asp 
Wheaton: http://city.wheaton.lib.il.us/pd/sex_offender_listpicnew.html 
Indiana: http://www.state.in.us/serv/cji_sor

Indianapolis: http://www.ci.indianapolis.in.us/ipd/ 
Kansas: http://www.accesskansas.org/kbi/ro.htm


Kentucky: http://kspsor.state.ky.us/

Louisiana: http://www.lasocpr.lsp.org/socpr/ 

Maryland: http://www.dpscs.state.md.us/sor/

Massachusetts: (978) 740-6400 http://www.state.ma.us/sorb/community.htm

Michigan: http://www.mipsor.state.mi.us

Macomb County: http://www.macombsheriff.com/article.php?article=79 
Minnesota: http://www.doc.state.mn.us/level3/level3.asp

St Paul: http://www.stpaul.gov/police/sexoff.html 
Mississippi: http://www.sor.mdps.state.ms.us/

Missouri: http://www.jcsd.org/Offenders.htm

Barton County Sheriffs Department
http://www.bartoncountysd.org

Cape Girardeau County Sheriffs Department
http://www.capecountysheriff.org

Cole County Sheriffs Department
http://www.colecounty.org

Crawford County Sheriffs Department
http://www.crawfordcountysheriffsoffice.bravepages.com

Greene County Sheriffs Department
http://www.greenecomo.org/sheriff

Jefferson County Sheriffs Department
http://www.jcsd.org

Laclede County Sheriffs Department
http://www.lacledecountymissouri.org/

Miller County Sheriffs Department
http://www.mcsd.1afm.com

Newton County Sheriffs Department
http://www.nc-so.org

Pulaski County Sheriffs Department
http://www.pulaskicountyweb.com

Scott County Sheriffs Department
http://www.showmenet/scottcountysheriff/sexual offender.htm

St. Francois County Sheriffs Department
http://www.sfcsd.org

St. Louis County Police Department
http://www.stlouisco.com
click on police
click on registered sex offenders

Montana: http://svor2.doj.state.mt.us:8010/index.htm

Nebraska: http://www.nsp.state.ne.us/sor/find.cfm

New Hampshire: http://www.theunionleader.com/articles_show.html?article=8404 (sponsored by the Union Leader and New Hapmshire Sunday News) and http://www.state.nh.us/soupermail/secure/cprsor.html

http://www.state.nh.us/safety/nhsp/ 
New Jersey: http://www.state.nj.us/lps/dcj/megan/meghome.htm

New Mexico: http://www.nmsexoffender.com

New York:

http://criminaljustice.state.ny.us/nsor/index.htm 
http://www.parentsformeganslaw.com/ 
North Carolina: http:/sbi.jus.state.nc.us/DOJHAHT/SOR/default.htm

North Dakota: http://www.ndsexoffender.com

Ohio: http://www.drc.state.oh.us/search2.htm

Clermont County Sheriff: http://www.clermontsheriff.org 
Delaware County Sheriff's Office: http://www.delawarecountysheriff.com 
Fayette County Sheriff: http://www.faycoso.com 
Franklin County: http://www.sheriff.franklin.oh.us/ 
Hancock County Sherrif: http://www.hancocksheriff.org/info/index.html 
Highland Co. Sheriff: http://www.highlandcoso.com 
Homes Co. Sheriff: http://www.holmescounty.com/sheriff 
Licking County Sheriff: http://www.lickingcountysheriff.com 
Montgomery County Sheriff: http://www.co.montgomery.oh.us/sheriff 
Muskingum County: http://www.ohiomuskingumsheriff.org/ 
Stark County: http://www.sheriff.co.stark.oh.us/pr01.htm 
University of Akron: http://www.uakron.edu/police/sexoff.htm 
Wayne County Sheriff: http://www.waynecountysheriff.com/sexoffenders.htm 
Oklahoma: http://www.tulsapolice.com/registry.html and http://db9.newsok.com/sexoffenders/sex-offenders-map.htm

Altus: http://www.intellisys.net/APD/ 
Bartlesville: http://www.cityofbartlesville.org/Police/sexual_offenders.htm 
Blaine County: http://www.pldi.net/~blaineso/blaine_county_sexual_predator_pa.htm 
Bixby: http://www.bixby.com/police/offenders.htm 
Broken Arrow: http://www.city.broken-arrow.ok.us/sex offenders.htm 
Claremore: http://www.claremorepolice.com/offenders.html 
Creek County: http://www.creekcountysheriff.com/SexOffenders/index.htm 
Custer County: http://www.geocities.com/capitolhill/senate/2189/sexreg.html 
Granfield: http://www.law-enforcement.org/grandfieldpd/rso.html 
Oklahoma County: http://www.oklahomacounty.org/sheriff/registered_sex_offenders.htm 
Perry: http://www.fullnet.net/np/perrypd/sexoff.html 
Seminole County: http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/3831/sexoff.htm 
Stillwater: http://www.stillwaterpolicedept.org/sex_offenders.htm 
Tulsa: http://www.tulsapolice.org/sexreg/sexreg.html 
Oregon:

Benton County: http://www.co.benton.or.us/sheriff/corrections/bccc/sonote/ 
Yamhill County: http://www.co.yamhill.or.us/correct/ 
Marion County: http://sheriff.co.marion.or.us/sexnotif.htm 
Pennsylvania: http://www.psp2.state.pa.us/SVP/index.htm

South Carolina: http://www.sled.state.sc.us

South Dakota: http://www.sddci.com/administration/id/sexoffender/index.asp

Aberdeen Police Department:
http://www.aberdeen.sd.us/police/offender/offenderlist.html

Tennessee: http://www.ticic.state.tn.us/ 

Texas: http://records.txdps.state.tx.us/

Collins County: http://www.co.collin.tx.us/sheriff/sxoffen.htm 
Carrollton:
http://www.ci.carrollton.tx.us/publicsafety/listoffenders.asp?selectgroup=1

Dallas: http://www.ci.dallas.tx.us/dpd/ 
Denton County: http://sheriff.co.denton.tx.us/sex_offenders/default.htm 
Farmers Branch: http://www.ci.farmers-branch.tx.us/police/sexoffend/index.htm 
Garland: http://www.ci.garland.tx.us/police/gpdsex.htm 
Lubbock Police Department: http://www.lubbockpolice.com 
Utah: http://corrections.utah.gov/community/sexoffenders/ Email: registry@udc.state.ut.us

Vermont: http://www.dps.state.vt.us/cjs/s_registry.htm (Information only)

Virginia: http://sex-offender.vsp.state.va.us/cool-ICE/ 

Washington:

Bellevue: http://www.ci.bellevue.wa.us/police/sexoffenders/default.htm 
Bellingham:
http://www.cob.org/police/source/htm/sexoffenderscurrentlevel3.htm 
Benton: http://www.co.benton.wa.us/sex_offenders.htm 
Clark County: http://www.co.clark.wa.us/SHERIFF/INTER/comminfo/sexoffender/sexoffender.htm 
Cowlitz County: http://www.co.cowlitz.wa.us/sheriff/rso/ 
Island County: http://www.islandcounty.net/sheriff/sex-map.htm 
King County: http://www.metrokc.gov/sheriff/sosch.htm 
Kitsap County: http://www.kitsapgov.com/sheriff/sex_bb.htm 
Longview: http://www.ci.longview.wa.us/police/Services/notification.htm 
Okanogan County: http://okanogancounty.org/Sheriff/soffend.htm 
Pierce County: http://www.co.pierce.wa.us/PC/abtus/ourorg/sheriff/

Renton: http://www.ci.renton.wa.us/police/sexlevl3.htm 
Snohomish: http://www.co.snohomish.wa.us/sheriff/rso 
Spokane: http://www.spokanesheriff.org 
Tri Cities: http://www.tri-cityherald.com/sexoffenders/ 
Wahkiakum County: http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Lobby/7649/sexoffend.htm 
Washington, D.C.: http://www.mpdc.dc.gov(Class A offenders only)

West Virginia: http://www.wvstatepolice.com 

Wisconsin: Toll Free Access Line 1-800-398-2403 - http://offender.doc.state.wi.us/public/

Madison: http://www.ci.madison.wi.us/police/sexoffend.html 
Wyoming: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/so_registration.html 
* all addresses to individual counties can be found at http://attorneygeneral.state.wy.us/dci/so/so_registration.html

Albany County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_albany.html 
Big Horn County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_bighorn.html 
Converse County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_converse.html 
Crook County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_crook.html 
Fremont County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_fremont.html 
Goshen County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_goshen.html 
Johnson County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_johnson.html 
Laramie County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_laramie.html 
Natrona County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_natrona.html 
Park County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_park.html 
Sheridan County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_sheridan.html 
Sublette County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_sublette.html 
Uinta County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_uinta.html 
Weston County: http://www.state.wy.us/~ag/dci/so/counties/so_weston.html


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Excellent resources, Kaith.  Thanks.

I found one for our county some time back.  I forwarded it to my wife and she spotted a former student of ours listed there.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## rutherford

Vermont's registry is online now.  The link above is correct.


----------

